

Mainland China service availability - chelsealondon
http://www.google.com/prc/report.html

======
c1sc0
I think this page is the most interesting thing to come out of the whole
discussion: the dashboard highlights how open access to information is
becoming more and more a minimum requirement for business.

Maybe we ought to take this further and create a dashboard which includes
other critical internet services that are not available in China, i.e.
Facebook, Twitter, ...

